# lightweight rain jacket



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 9, 2010)

looking for a new lightweight breathable rain jacket for the summer months.

my GILL Sailing Jacket is bulky and hot...

looking at something like the Marmot Precip .... any suggestions appreciated


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 9, 2010)

Check out the GoLite stuff.


----------



## rocojerry (Apr 9, 2010)

I get 4 seasons of use out of my Helly Hansen Verglas shell...  






Skiing, Hiking, Sailing, Rain/Snow/Wind! dry as a bone.

Its been replaced under warranty, and I got it for a deal -- so almost 5 years of waterproof/windproof service....  I've only washed/re-waterproofed once....

New ones are pricey, but if you are patient and keep an eye out for last winters models, you'll find a deal...


----------



## roark (Apr 9, 2010)

Precips are good, but basic. Definitely lightweight, it packs to almost nothing. Got mine off SAC several years ago - full price is pretty crazy. I feel the breathability is overstated in most reviews, but you can compensate with the pit zips.


----------



## HD333 (Apr 15, 2010)

Marmot Precip I have been happy with mine. Try Campmor for deals. I snagged on off of SAC for the wife last year for a steal.


----------



## skibum9995 (Apr 15, 2010)

Precip is decent, but for not too much more you can get a Marmot Mica, which is half the weight, more waterproof, and more breathable.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 16, 2010)

thanks...was going to head up to Marshalls/TJMaxx at lunch and see what they might have on the racks...if i strike out there i'll look online


----------



## snoseek (Apr 16, 2010)

www.business-supply.com/.../PCTE86735_1_1.JPG


                                           +



http://www.tgnobby.com/ballog/images/ducttape.jpg


You're welcome


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 23, 2010)

was able to snag the Marmot Aegis at $69.99 ($150 jacket)


----------



## bigbog (Apr 27, 2010)

skibum9995 said:


> Precip is decent, but for not too much more you can get a Marmot Mica, which is half the weight, more waterproof, and *more breathable*.


I can always go for more breatheability skibum9995.  
*Would be nice to see Tucks pick up some snow the next couple nights....


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 14, 2010)

Marmot Aegis ($150, got for $60)
Size L (im 5'10 185)
Vapor Blue

great jacket, light weight, huge pockets, big pit zips, perfect fit.  Was out in some heavy rains the past few days, dry as a bone.  Very happy


----------



## Marc (May 17, 2010)

Re breathability- I've never tried a tech material that lived up to its breathability hype (maybe it was hype created in my head).  The only noticeable breathability measure I found makes any difference is some type of core venting.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 17, 2010)

I just picked this up from STP for about $70

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/...on-Jacket-Windstopper-Soft-Shell-For-Men.html

Of course it's bright orange to match my skis.


----------

